# Diesel engine illustration



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Post up your findings! I am interested in this as well.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

First Drive - 2014 Chevy Cruze Clean Turbodiesel - Diesel Power Magazine


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ENGINE for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze (Diesel)


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Its write ups like the one Diesel power magazine make we want to trade my 1.4 t for a Diesel Cruze..........


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I agree with everything they said. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> Its write ups like the one Diesel power magazine make we want to trade my 1.4 t for a Diesel Cruze..........





> Once in Sixth gear, however, the Cruze pulls surprisingly well up to 90 mph


this.

my wife obeys laws and speed limits, and finds herself goin too fast in this car waaaay more often than any car in her lifetime, its smooth, quiet effortless.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah, Diesel Power Magazine is where I found the engine pictures.


----------

